# 2007 Beaver Contessa 42'- thoughts good or bad.



## LGJ (Nov 1, 2006)

Anyone have a new 42' Beaver Contessa.  We have been looking at them really like the way they look.  Has anyone heard of any problems, or are they too new.  Any good thoughts too.
Thanks.

LGJ


----------



## Kirk (Nov 1, 2006)

RE: 2007 Beaver Contessa 42'- thoughts good or bad.

Keep in mind that looks have very little to do with quality of a product. Beaver is built by Monaco and they used to have an excellent reputation but in recent years they have had some financial difficulties and with that have come some major complaints about the quality and workmanship. I do not own one, but I suggest that you be very careful. Companies like Newmar & Country Coach have a far better track record. A good place to check if you are truly interested in knowing who builds quality, and in learning to judge it for yourself would be to join the RV Consumer Group. ( www.rv.org )


----------



## s.harrington (Nov 2, 2006)

Re: 2007 Beaver Contessa 42'- thoughts good or bad.

If you are going to spend that kind of money check out a Foretravel.  It's one of the best premier coaches out there.  They are a little more than the Beaver or Monaco but worth it.   JMO


----------



## beaverjim (Nov 3, 2006)

RE: 2007 Beaver Contessa 42'- thoughts good or bad.

to: kirk.  what makes you an authority on everything? evidently you haven't been doing your home work on country coach!
to: s.harrington. do you realize the new contessa tag retails for the $320,000 range. have you seen any 2007 foretravel's for that amt.  :question:


----------



## C Nash (Nov 3, 2006)

Re: 2007 Beaver Contessa 42'- thoughts good or bad.

Does giving our opinions make us an authority  .  No, when someone ask a question and we answer that's what it is just our honest opinion.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Nov 3, 2006)

Re: 2007 Beaver Contessa 42'- thoughts good or bad.

to: beaverjim.  With only 2 posts how could you possibly know anything about anyone here?  Perhaps your intent is just to cause trouble?  We've had that type of member here before.


----------



## beaverjim (Nov 4, 2006)

RE: 2007 Beaver Contessa 42'- thoughts good or bad.

first i'm not new to rvusa forum. i just don't voice my opinion on everything! i only spoke the truth. when you can purchase a 07 42 contessa for half the cost of a 07 foretravel, whats the comparason?   as far as saying one or two brands are better than another mmm! after owning two diesel pushers in the past six years purchased new from different manufacturers. they both have had  problems!  i believe they all do!  just voiceing my opinion. go rving!!!!!!!!


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Nov 4, 2006)

Re: 2007 Beaver Contessa 42'- thoughts good or bad.

beaverjim:  Your profile says "Date registered 10/13/2006 6:08 AM "

beaverjim:  Welcome to the forum!  I hope you get used to the way we post our OPINIONS here, and how we try to refrain from personal remarks about other members and THEIR opinions.


----------



## DL Rupper (Nov 4, 2006)

Re: 2007 Beaver Contessa 42'- thoughts good or bad.

Hey beaverjim, welcome to the forum.  Just the fact you have owned 2 Motorhomes is suspect.  I can't figure out how anyone would want a Motorhome, let alone 2 of them, when they could own a beautiful 5th wheel and tow it with a wonderful DODGE CTD.  Just my opinion. :bleh:


----------



## hamiltonrandy (Nov 7, 2006)

Re: 2007 Beaver Contessa 42'- thoughts good or bad.

Oh no, the MH versus 5th wheel debate! Watch out, normally I would love to jump on that one, but I am steering clear of it. Okay here is ONE thought on it. You can get to the fridge and the dogs have room to roam and sleep going down the road. But I digress. After reading, hearing from owners and being in alot of bad reports, steer clear of Monaco products these days. Look on the net, you will see hundreds more of complaints regarding Monaco stuff compared to those of other manufacturers. People get brainwashed sometimes into thinking certain things are great just because there are a lot of them out there and good marketing. (I havent made an appearance to get things going in a bit so... hello yall)


----------



## Wingnut90 (Nov 10, 2006)

RE: 2007 Beaver Contessa 42'- thoughts good or bad.

First off, I am new to this forum and do not want to start anything.  That being said, I am very familar with the Monaco products, both new and old.  I sold product into the plants both in Oregon and Indiana for 10 years.  Yes a few years ago the Beaver product was by far my favorite with its Great outside paint, beatiful interior and that great high gloss finish on the cabinets.  Then when the 'big M' bought them and moved the facility across the mountain, something got lost.  They went from being the home town coach builder, to just another Monaco.  Don't get me wrong, they are still a very nice coach, but they are not the only ones in the market place.  There are a lot of great builders out there and there are a lot of great coaches being produced every day by great people.  Everyone has issues from one thing to another, and to say that there is a manufacturer out there that builds the best/greatest/trouble free/never have a problem coach, I would be lying.  Sir, I would leave you with this, the reason there are so many builders is because there are all kinds of buyers, do what works for you and yours and most of all, go out and enjoy!!!!!!  Happy camping.


----------



## ARCHER (Nov 11, 2006)

Re: 2007 Beaver Contessa 42'- thoughts good or bad.

Wingnut90, well stated.  Welcome


----------



## s.harrington (Nov 12, 2006)

RE: 2007 Beaver Contessa 42'- thoughts good or bad.

I realize that the Foretravel costs a bit more and stated as much.  I believe in getting quality and if your going to spend $320,000 whats a $150,000 more.  I also put in JMO which stands for "just my opinion".  If something about my post upset you, you will get over it.


----------



## luckyone (Nov 12, 2006)

Re: 2007 Beaver Contessa 42'- thoughts good or bad.

Hi every body, I am loking to buy a Travel Supreme coach any problem with this company? :question:


----------



## DL Rupper (Nov 13, 2006)

RE: 2007 Beaver Contessa 42'- thoughts good or bad.

They are one of the better ones as far as 5th Wheels go.  I would assume they make a good coach also.   :laugh:


----------



## luckyone (Nov 26, 2006)

Re: 2007 Beaver Contessa 42'- thoughts good or bad.

:laugh: that true


----------



## luckyone (Nov 26, 2006)

Re: 2007 Beaver Contessa 42'- thoughts good or bad.

what about travel supreme 2003


----------

